# What is "Landscape Maintenance" and "Landscape Trimming"?



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I know what it is but what does FAS mean when they say it and what does it pay? Have a bunch of pending my acceptance orders but I don't know what the landscaping part of it means or what it pays. Anyone have any ideas? Do they want me to do a full landscaping job or something quick? Do they want like a spring clean up?


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Zoly said:


> I know what it is but what does FAS mean when they say it and what does it pay? Have a bunch of pending my acceptance orders but I don't know what the landscaping part of it means or what it pays. Anyone have any ideas? Do they want me to do a full landscaping job or something quick? Do they want like a spring clean up?


You should ask. Usually landscpaing and lawn are one "act" and then you can get piad landscpaing debris under a different line item. I would however say it may be client specific, and you should be asking them and requesting the description in writing, not us.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Will do sir.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW.. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> WOW.. :icon_rolleyes:


It's just we were out all day and we have 24hrs to accept the w/o and I'm sure it's been close to 10 already. Their only way to contact them right now is to open a support ticket through their software. We did landscaping for a long time before we even did PP but I am not 100% what exactly they want. I accepted the orders. Just going to clean up the yards and mow the wet grass and take pics and hope they pay me.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Zoly said:


> I know what it is but what does FAS mean when they say it and what does it pay? Have a bunch of pending my acceptance orders but I don't know what the landscaping part of it means or what it pays. Anyone have any ideas? Do they want me to do a full landscaping job or something quick? Do they want like a spring clean up?




How do you guys enter into these contracts and not negotiate fees before signing a contract????
ARE you fricken kidding me...In the past week I've seen 50 posts that ask the same damn question...
No wonder everyone is getting ripped off.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I do $12.00 grass cuts. Just have to make sure the machines clean themselves out before you put them back on the trailer :thumbup:


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

hopefully they are like the spring clean up! we had the same thing 5 in our cue and finished them in 12 hours. i wish we could do them solely every day!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> . . .I am not 100% what exactly they want. I accepted the orders. Just going to clean up the yards and mow the wet grass and take pics and hope they pay me.


. . .And that folks is the spirit that makes this industry what it is today! :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Zoly said:


> It's just we were out all day and we have 24hrs to accept the w/o and I'm sure it's been close to 10 already. Their only way to contact them right now is to open a support ticket through their software. We did landscaping for a long time before we even did PP but I am not 100% what exactly they want. I accepted the orders. Just going to clean up the yards and mow the wet grass and take pics and hope they pay me.


I was a FAS vetran for 10 +years. PUSH BACK You are behaving JUST like they want you to. They are also making it like Slaveguard where there is NOT going to be a person to talk to They issue the work order you go do the work and get shafted when something is un clear. This business miodel is what is going to be their DEATH This is what I was saying when I bailed years ago. DO NOT allow them to push you around ! Call in go through the work order number sequence and leave a message or ask to talk to a team lead. Basically it is bush trimming and tree trimming. I had work orders that would hang there waiting for personal property releases for 4 days. MAKE DAMN SURE you get a personal property release when you do a trashout. NO Personals release NO TRASH OUT save the release on an external hard drive and if there ever becomes an issue you are free and clear to tell them to piss off because they authorized it


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. I made them send me the specific guidelines. Ended up getting $500 to remove some leaves, $150 for the initial and $50 for some trimming in 3 hours of work. I don't mind accepting rush orders at all. I'll do the work if they pay me. I sat around for 3 days doing nothing before they sent this so I'm happy to do it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You can set....or you can set and think. The latter may help solve some of the issues that caused you to set in the first place.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> You can set....or you can set and think. The latter may help solve some of the issues that caused you to set in the first place.


What do you mean set? There weren't really any issues, I was just curious as to their specific guidelines.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoly said:


> What do you mean set? There weren't really any issues, I was just curious as to their specific guidelines.


I think GTX meant "Sit". Spending down time "thinking" will keep you from spending time in the future "sitting". Use that time to grow an diversify your business.......:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

"Set" is the Kentucky of "Kaintuck" version of "sit".


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> "Set" is the Kentucky of "Kaintuck" version of "sit".


Ah yeah, I essentially knew what I was to do. Just wanted to see if FAS had anything in particular they wanted. This property was annoying as hell to work with though. Was storming out and the sidewalk was a river, kept trying to get a clean shot and more stuff kept coming. 

Lawn was mud from the leaves sitting so long and not much grass underneath. I don't mind though, all in a days work. If they to pay to rake leaves through some mud then I'll do it


----------

